# new torch coral questions



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey there,

I just got a new torch coral yesterday and i am just wondering how long it should take to get used to its new environment? The reason i ask is because it is not fully expanded like it was in the store and im assuming its because of the recent move. It is in low-moderate flow and sort of in the middle of my tank (height-wise). I have a hammer coral which i got at the same time just above it and its doing great. Any comment/suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

These guys are fairly hardy...like most euphyllia sp. 
It may take another day or two to get fully acclimated and become fully expanded. Can you see tissue extending down the stony 'stalk' and not peeling or turning brown where the tissue stops? If the tissue is fine then you should be okay. It sounds like its in a decent spot...mod-low flow...decent light... as long as PO4 is low to nonexistent you're good.
Jay


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts Jay. No there are no brown or peeling spots and the "tentacles" are not fully retracted they are like half out. I dont have a test for PO4 but i should probably get one. I will give it a couple days and keep an eye on it. How would i know if it doesnt like the spot where i put it? 

Thanks again


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

try placing it in a shady area


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I would second giving it a place with shadier light and calmer flow. Then move on from there.


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Phosphate kit is very good to have... but sometimes these guys just take their time getting used to a different system. it should be fine under the same lighting as the hammer.
Jay


----------



## nate (Oct 14, 2011)

ive had my frogspawn and torch under some pretty intense lighting and never noticed any problems from that.. i do agree with too much water movement or check water params


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I actually moved it to more light and gave it a few days. I also fed it some cyclops and now both the torch and hammer corals are doing awesome! Even larger tgan when they were in the store!


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Also im not sure if this made a difference but i put a bag of ClearFX Pro filter media in...heard great things about it...so far so good...water looks great!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

jamie1985 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone! I actually moved it to more light and gave it a few days. I also fed it some cyclops and now both the torch and hammer corals are doing awesome! Even larger tgan when they were in the store!


Thats great, but wheres the pictures!


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

I will post a couple pics for sure...which photo hosting site is best to use?


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

jamie1985 said:


> I will post a couple pics for sure...which photo hosting site is best to use?


Here you go, you don't even need to create an account: http://tinypic.com

.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I have always use photobucket.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

J_T said:


> I have always use photobucket.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


tinypic IS photobucket (technically) 

.


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

ooops pics to come in a minute


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahhh, pictures.... Ths thread is now awesome. And so are the corals. They certainly look happy.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks! I have had the tank for a month and knock on wood it seems to be doing good so far!


----------

